# my february Paella



## miamirick (Mar 10, 2010)

Heres some shots of my paella
the initial spread
i pregrilled or sataued most everything
Made some seafood yellow saffron rice
honey butter bbq lobster
combined everything in a pan and smoked for an hour
final shots were around valantines
choose the entry shot of just plain dish
maybe should have choose the one with the fluff instead but figured the dish looked good enough
made about 5 pounds
I ate it all as the boss does not like seafood
thought i had a winner this month, 
better get workin on my chicken!!!!


----------



## bbally (Mar 10, 2010)

This was my favorite, nice application of smoke to a classic spanish dish.  I really like the thinking and the time you put into pulling this off.


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 10, 2010)

You got my vote. Beautiful dish.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so into paella, your version is certainly not a traditional method, but like bbally said, the effort and thinking, to pull off combining so many different ingredients using grill and smoke procedures earns huge points.


----------



## meateater (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome dish, it looks delicious. I just we had smell a forum.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 10, 2010)

great dish..........and in spain it is done on a dried grape vine fire so there is some smokie element in the traditional way.


----------



## got14u (Mar 10, 2010)

very, very nice !


----------



## treegje (Mar 10, 2010)

Yummy looking'excellent job


----------



## mossymo (Mar 10, 2010)

Homework was done; very, very nice.

Would pheasant substitute in a chicken contest?


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks beautiful AND tasty.


----------



## bbally (Mar 10, 2010)

Rick wanted you to see a picture of my wedding paella.  Get two or three weddings a year wanting paella... these bring guests around to see what is cooking.














The mussels are green lip from New Zealand.


----------



## miamirick (Mar 10, 2010)

damnnnn, now thats a Paella pan!!!


----------



## meatball (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome dish! Thanks for sharing. It looks delicious, I'm a huge paella fan.


----------



## meateater (Mar 10, 2010)

Now that's some paella!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Excellent dish, my compliments on your creativity and follow-through on the pics.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 10, 2010)

Beutiful looking dish bbally!


----------



## miamirick (Mar 10, 2010)

hey BBally, how you fit that dish in the smoker?


----------



## bbally (Mar 11, 2010)

To big to smoke, though I probably could smoke the ingredients or some of them. However, I am usually cooking to create the traditional paella.

These were done on those tripod gas heaters you see them sitting on, the burner rings are individually controlled.

It allows me to create the socarrat for the dish. Taking care to add the sofritto a little at a time to create that neat toasted rice.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 11, 2010)

Now that wa a great dish there Rick. I really liked it too.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 11, 2010)

Well this one was my favorite.  I have eatin it once long ago and loved it.  Brought back some fine, well wife not lookin, some very fine memories!  LOL


----------



## miamirick (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks for all the comments guys, it makes me feel good to hear the feedback,  would love to hear from judge #3 to see what he was looking for and what i could do next time differently!


----------

